# Loud bangs/noise sensitivity - getting to be a problem



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Goodness me, have I really stumped you all? 

Seriously though, I really want to resolve this issue - can anyone offer any advice ASAP please? I'm relying on you good people.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up since this was so early in the morning.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Boy I can feel your pain... My last GR was sound sensitive...shot gun....thunder ect. Our neighbors also like to come up on weekends and shoot their guns and shoot their guns and shoot their guns!!!!!!!!:bowl: One of things that you have to remember is to never unconsciously reinforce his fear.That means no "It's ok" no "come here baby". It's hard to not want to verbally reinforce their fear. One of the things that I did was calmly go and get his tennis ball and bounce, bounce, bounce it until I had his attention and start to play a indoor game of fetch. He didn't forget the noise but he would settle enough to play with his ball. I will tell you that the thunder issue was worse for him that the guns and he also hated fireworks. I guess what I am saying is that you will have to try different things and see what you can find that works for him. It may be that he would rather be in a crate and feel safe it maybe that he will need a Thunder Shirt. Now many years back we had a Springer and she was to be a hunting dog and did not like guns. Not a good mix don't you think. We cut two small blocks of wood and I ran aroung the yard with her rapping them together softly at first then increased the sound as she started to chase me. I did this daily for weeks until she was excited to hear the sound because it meant we were going to play the chase game. She not only got over her fear but was an awesome hunting dog for years. I don't know if any of this will help but you can give a try.:crossfing Good Luck


----------



## 10999 (Aug 11, 2011)

Never really directly worked with this type of issue, but when training any of my new pups I always do re-direction practices. I walk down this area of Niagara Falls, that has tons of people, air pressurized games, screaming, strollers you name it. Always bring a new, and very tasty treat (if not food motivated could always try his favourite toy) - when they get alarmed by the sound, I redirect with them with a treat into a sit, or a down, and lots of praise when it is achieved. Also teach them "Watch", where they have to look at me, and be intent on me only. The trick is only to give the treat when they give you the desired response. You can also do desensitization techniques, but they have to be running during a secondary activity (like running on the treadmill), something like that, that can keep their mind off it. Hope you can work it out! And remember.. try not to reward an unwanted behavior by telling them its "okay" or to try to soothe them, only worsens the problem! Hope that could help you a little bit. Best of luck


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks very much, I'll give those ideas a go. 

BTW, what's a Thunder Shirt?


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

GoldenGurl09 said:


> Never really directly worked with this type of issue, but when training any of my new pups I always do re-direction practices. I walk down this area of Niagara Falls, that has tons of people, air pressurized games, screaming, strollers you name it. Always bring a new, and very tasty treat (if not food motivated could always try his favourite toy) - when they get alarmed by the sound, I redirect with them with a treat into a sit, or a down, and lots of praise when it is achieved. Also teach them "Watch", where they have to look at me, and be intent on me only. The trick is only to give the treat when they give you the desired response. You can also do desensitization techniques, but they have to be running during a secondary activity (like running on the treadmill), something like that, that can keep their mind off it. Hope you can work it out! And remember.. try not to reward an unwanted behavior by telling them its "okay" or to try to soothe them, only worsens the problem! Hope that could help you a little bit. Best of luck


Thats excellent advice Goldengurl. Watch me" and being up beat with distractions and/or something interactive to keep their minds off the noise works wonders. It is far better than soothing and trying to pacify because this has the effect of telling them there is something to worry about. If your dog becomes terrified and "shuts down" then I think you do need to remove him from the situation, but gradually try to re-introduce the noises (but always at the level or distance comfortable to your dog). 
I would never deliberately expose my dog to something he was terrified of in the hope that he will get used to it. Gradual exposure, when they are puppies to as many noises and strange things as you can, slowly bit by bit, at the pace which your dog finds comfortable, is better so he eventually will be curious, but unworried and steady even when encountering something new.


----------

